# New Amphibia Reef



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Just received today:



















Very pleasant watch; excitingly chunky shape, noticeably larger than the older Vostok amphibia in every dimension. Excellent fit and finish.

It's the nicest Vostok I've had thus far.

-k


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

kinaed said:


> Just received today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sigh, 'nother Alpha clone









Seriously, K, that's a nice looking piece of kit, almost *too* good to be Vostok, I'm not a great Divers fan as you know, but I think I could live with that Sub look! The hands are very nice and so are the touches of colour!









Anyway, Enjoy!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i also like that very much,have you a picture of back please,is the crown screw in?what size is it.

bowie


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

bowie said:


> i also like that very much,have you a picture of back please,is the crown screw in?what size is it.
> 
> bowie


The crown is screw-down and uncharacteristically non-wobbly.

The case is 42mm x 14.5mm stainless steal.










ETA: 77 posts, 7-jewels...hmmm, 777.

Could be a good time to take a break for a while.

-k


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

kinaed said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > i also like that very much,have you a picture of back please,is the crown screw in?what size is it.
> ...


Thanks Kinaed!, I've got enough Divers and then you post this







Nice watch







I'm waiitng on another RLT but like the idea of adding a Russian to my fledling collection. Could you tell me the source of the strap please?


----------



## topaz (Nov 21, 2007)

can I ask where you got that from. very nice watch


----------

